# Linux live cd not pickuping scsi hard drives



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 10, 2009)

Im trying to do some data recovery on a server that wont boot into windows right now. I basically want to get the data on the other server so it can work.

I tired a BART PE disk but the access to the folder with the data was denied. So now i tried my linux rescue cd. unfortunately none of the scsi drives are not showing in /dev. I figure its a driver issue, but not sure how i can load these.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2009)

i believe that if you want to get your scsi drives working you need to use the "alternate" disc.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 10, 2009)

I did manage to find them using the gui. they are under /dev/ida


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

Which distro?
Loaded up the partition manager and checked if it's there?
Try puppy linux.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 12, 2009)

xfire said:


> Which distro?
> Loaded up the partition manager and checked if it's there?
> Try puppy linux.



used a gentoo based cd. they were just under an odd name in the dev folder as my post above says.


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

I wouldn't use gentoo. It's notorious for being difficult. Haven't used it recently though. Just get puppy linux, it's really small, 105 mb only http://puppylinux.org/main/index.php?file=Download Latest Release.htm , you can easily make a bootable usb drive, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 12, 2009)

xfire said:


> I wouldn't use gentoo. It's notorious for being difficult. Haven't used it recently though. Just get puppy linux, it's really small, 105 mb only http://puppylinux.org/main/index.php?file=Download Latest Release.htm , you can easily make a bootable usb drive, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/



honestly it worked fine for what i needed. its a great live cd with lots of tools. i also have knoppix available if it doesnt work.


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

It won't harm you in trying puppy in this one case, anyway, checked google, couldn't find anything. How old is the rescue CD?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 12, 2009)

xfire said:


> It won't harm you in trying puppy in this one case, anyway, checked google, couldn't find anything. How old is the rescue CD?



well i burned it in like september or october

was most likely the latest version then. we used it in class and had it on hand at my work.


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

I have no other ideas to give except to to try puppy or Ubuntu Live cd's. Both of them will let you copy paste the data into other drives/partitions.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 12, 2009)

xfire said:


> I have no other ideas to give except to to try puppy or Ubuntu Live cd's. Both of them will let you copy paste the data into other drives/partitions.



ugh



> honestly it worked fine for what i needed. its a great live cd with lots of tools. i also have knoppix available if it doesnt work.





> I did manage to find them using the gui. they are under /dev/ida



everything is fine. dont know what else to say to get you to understand that


----------



## xfire (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry, thought you were still having a problem, my bad


----------

